# Flame Boss 200 WiFi



## rogerfromco (Aug 4, 2015)

I was looking at the BBW Guru CyberQ, but reading all the IT nightmares on getting it to connect and stay connected to the home WiFi without having an IT degree made me reconsider it.  I was leaning more towards the DigiQ DX2, but then saw the new Flame Boss 200 WiFi model that just came out a month or so ago.  

The pro reviews knock the connection of the fan for air leaks, but also notes that it is compatible with the BBQ Guru Pit Viper fan as a fix.  

Anyone have one and any feedback on it?


----------



## rogerfromco (Aug 6, 2015)

Well, no response but I decided to give it a go anyway and ordered one today.  After I have a chance to get some cooking down with it, I'll provide an update on the ease / difficulty of setting up the wifi and how well the fan /controller works.


----------



## clans1971 (Aug 8, 2015)

Have you had a chance to use the flame boss yet?  If so how do you like it?  I am looking at getting one myself.


----------



## rogerfromco (Aug 8, 2015)

clans1971 said:


> Have you had a chance to use the flame boss yet?  If so how do you like it?  I am looking at getting one myself.



Should be here next week. I'll post something after I get it set up and try it out.


----------



## rogerfromco (Aug 11, 2015)

No cook yet since it just arrived but connecting to wifi was simple and I get signal at the grill where my iPhone struggles to connect to the wifi. 







Linking the Flame Boss to the wifi was mindlessly easy. Plug it in, wait a couple of minutes for it to look for Wi-Fi signals, use the up-and-down arrow to find your network, enter your password, and hit enter. Simple.


----------



## clans1971 (Aug 11, 2015)

That's good to hear.  I also went with the Flame Boss 200 because of the wifi issues with the Guru. Mine should be here today and going to use it on Thursday for a cook.


----------



## rogerfromco (Aug 11, 2015)

clans1971 said:


> That's good to hear.  I also went with the Flame Boss 200 because of the wifi issues with the Guru. Mine should be here today and going to use it on Thursday for a cook.



One thing to note...when you enter your wifi password, you have to use the up/down arrows to select each character and there are a LOT of them due to upper/lower case, numerics and special characters.  After you enter the last character in your password, you have to scroll through and find the right arrow symbol "-->" and then press the "Menu" key one last time to end entry of your password.  Then it took about a minute to connect to my wifi.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 11, 2015)

Great to hear that its working good for you.


----------



## clans1971 (Aug 13, 2015)

Started a cook with my flame boss 200 at midnight, had some issues with connecting to wifi last night and was to tired to look for help on the internet. This morning I was able to connect to my phones hotspot and able to look at the information on line, then I disconnected the hotspot and log into my house wifi, weird but it works now. With that being said I have to say that I am very impressed with this unit. 

I put a brisket on the smoker a little before 11pm last night with a 200 degree set point and as far as I could tell last night it held rock steady. I was up about every 2 hours checking on it because not being sure what to expect. 

As of right now I am more than pleased with the way its holding temperature. The cook number is 354 on myflameboss.com if anyone would like to look. 

Here is a picture of the brisket going onto the smoker. 













image.jpg



__ clans1971
__ Aug 13, 2015





O


----------



## inkjunkie (Aug 13, 2015)

I don't have the 200, no need for it. I do have the 100. Not real thrilled by it. First cook it was running 50* over the set point. Contacted them, was told it would take an couple of hours to "learn" my pit. Asked how to access the menus, they would not tel me. Asked about it on the Egg forum, someone there told me how to access the menus, was thinking about just turning off the "learning" function. Stuck with it. Here we are, probably 30 hours of use and it still overshoots the set temperature by at least 30*.

I know this is going to be considered nit-picking. The pit probe is accurate at all temperatures I have used it at, verified this with my Thermoworks dual probe unit. The meat temperature....well....at cooler temps, say 130* or so, is off by at least 15*. Meat will actually be 145* when it says 130*. However, at higher temps, say like what you would cook a butt to for pulling...it is dead nuts on. Been meaning to contact them about it, just have not been much in the mood to hear excuses from yet another company.

Also have a DigiGur. It works fantastic, but BBQ Gurus customer service, at least as far as I am concerned, is absolutely horrendous. Wish there was a way to combine the features from both of them.

Next up, when I have some spare $$ is one of those Stokers. I know I can live with the the Flame Boss troubles. And as long as I don't need anything from BBQ Guru there terrible customer service is not a problem but....


----------



## clans1971 (Aug 13, 2015)

Well after 16 hours on the smoker the flame boss 200 exceeded my expectations. During my cook it was truly set it and forget it, but with that being said I have always changed the gaskets yearly so this might have helped as it did not have to "learn" my pit, just the top vent barely cracked open and that was it. What I liked best was after the small wifi issue I was able to log into the wifi without have a degree in Computer science. All in all if i have to replace it tomorrow I would not have a problem buying another one.


----------



## inkjunkie (Aug 13, 2015)

clans1971 said:


> Well after 16 hours on the smoker the flame boss 200 exceeded my expectations. During my cook it was truly set it and forget it, but with that being said I have always changed the gaskets yearly so this might have helped as it did not have to "learn" my pit, just the top vent barely cracked open and that was it. What I liked best was after the small wifi issue I was able to log into the wifi without have a degree in Computer science. All in all if i have to replace it tomorrow I would not have a problem buying another one.


Good deal. I may call them tomorrow about my troubles.  What are you cooking on?


----------



## clans1971 (Aug 14, 2015)

Brinkmann trailmaster ceramic egg.


----------



## rogerfromco (Aug 17, 2015)

So far, I've used mine 3 times.  First time was not so successful, but that was my fault.  I lit the Primo XL, closed the lid and turned on the unit to bring it up to temp.  Because it was the first cook and in leanring mode, it took nearly 45 minutes to get up to temp (300F), but then was dead nuts on.

The next two cooks have been at 325F and 350F and in both cases I lit the cooker, left the lid up for ~5 min and then closed the dome and turned on the Flame Boss.  In both cases, I was up to temp in about 20 minutes.  One cook was ABTs for about an hour and the other was fish for about 20 minutes.  Both times the temp held perfectly steady.

Here's the Applewood smoked Bronzino (European Seabass) from last night.  :grilling_smilie:













Image



__ rogerfromco
__ Aug 17, 2015






I've got some travel this week and probably heading to the mtns for the weekend, so it may be a few more weeks before I can do a low and slow and test out the meat thermometer part of the controller.  When i do, I'll use the Maverick too so I can see how closely they read the internal temps.


----------



## inkjunkie (Aug 18, 2015)

Last time I used the 100 I cleared out any of its learned info. To do so just hold the Menu button down til it beeps. This will access all the various menus. Keep hitting the menu button til it says to hit the up button to reset it. 
Anyhow, wanted to cook at 325*. I lit our LBGE. when the Thermoworks said the grate was at 250* I installed the blower motor and plugged it in. Had a decent fire going so the temperature climbed quickly....to 371*....which is where it sat for the entire cook. After I took the food off I left it running, temperature dropped to 275* from having the dome open. Went back out an hour later.. .was at 375*....not real thrilled with it.....


----------



## inkjunkie (Aug 18, 2015)

FWIW...emailed Flameboss today. Explained my problems. Need to send them a picture of the serial number and my address, they will be sending me a warranty replacement kit and a prepaid shipping label for the return....customer service far exceeds that of my dealings with BBQ Quru


----------



## rogerfromco (Aug 21, 2015)

I did a Cherry wood smoked Bison meatloaf this afternoon on the ceramic cooker and brought it up to the mtns for dinner.  After it was 5F from the finish temp, I brushed it with some homemade BBQ sauce.  Turned ou delicious.  













Image



__ rogerfromco
__ Aug 21, 2015


















Image



__ rogerfromco
__ Aug 21, 2015






I put it on a noon and had to drive to Boulder for a doctors appointment so I used the new Flame Boss 200 to set the cooking temp and monitored both the cooker temp and internal meat temp on my drive up/back.  The Flame Boss did a great job of holding the temperature steady and the meatloaf turned out delicious.  













Image



__ rogerfromco
__ Aug 21, 2015


















Image



__ rogerfromco
__ Aug 21, 2015


----------

